# model motoring camaro color schemes...



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

where can i find this list?


thanks for your help...
mac


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Not to be Mr. Obvious, but I think it is on the Model Motoring website. I did not confirm this though.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The Model Motoring website does not list any of their Chevrolet products. It does list his Willys, Mustang and Plymouth GTX bodies.

https://plus43.safe-order.net/model-motoring/store/c486.html

You can find most of the line here:

http://stores.budshocars.com/-strse-B-HO-Bodies-cln-Model-Motoring/Categories.bok

This should get you started.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

thanks resin.... yeah the MM site doesn't list them anymore - Bud's list isn't complete, or so I think.... 

somebody probably has the complete one... so thanks again


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Doh! I missed a site - this age thing is getting out of hand! :freak:

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/page/browse?back=0&what=1&c0=Manufacturer:Model+Motoring+&c1=*

Kelly has a good selection too.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

If I recall all colors were availble with black and or white stripes. '69 had the 3 limited editions Grumpy's Toy, Sunoco #6 and the Offficial Pace car.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Four Different Camaros were available. Here you go....

67 Camaro
Candy Red w/white stripes
Candy Red w/black stripes
Candy Green w/white stripes
Candy Green w/black stripes
Black w/white stripes
Blue w/white stripes
Blue w/black stripes
Burgundy w/white stripes
Bugundy w/black stripes
Green w/white stripes
Green w/black stripes
Lime w/white stripes
Lime w/black stripes
Orange w/white stripes
Orange w/black stripes
Purple w/white stripes
Purple w/black stripes
Red w/white stripes
Red w/black stripes
Yellow w/white stripes
Yellow w/black stripes
White w/black stripes

69 Camaro Z-28
Candy Red w/white stripes
Candy Red w/black stripes
Candy Green w/white stripes
Candy Green w/black stripes
Black w/white stripes
Blue w/white stripes
Blue w/black stripes
Burgundy w/white stripes
Bugundy w/black stripes
Green w/white stripes
Green w/black stripes
Lime w/white stripes
Lime w/black stripes
Orange w/white stripes
Orange w/black stripes
Purple w/white stripes
Purple w/black stripes
Red w/white stripes
Red w/black stripes
Yellow w/white stripes
Yellow w/black stripes
White w/black stripes
LE Penske/Sunoco
LE Grumpy's

69 Yenko Camaro
Candy Red w/white stripes
Candy Red w/black stripes
Candy Green w/white stripes
Candy Green w/black stripes
Black w/white stripes
Blue w/white stripes
Blue w/black stripes
Burgundy w/white stripes
Bugundy w/black stripes
Green w/white stripes
Green w/black stripes
Lime w/white stripes
Lime w/black stripes
Orange w/white stripes
Orange w/black stripes
Purple w/white stripes
Purple w/black stripes
Red w/white stripes
Red w/black stripes
Yellow w/white stripes
Yellow w/black stripes
White w/black stripes

69 Camaro Convertable
Candy Red w/white stripes
Candy Red w/black stripes
Candy Green w/white stripes
Candy Green w/black stripes
Black w/white stripes
Blue w/white stripes
Blue w/black stripes
Burgundy w/white stripes
Bugundy w/black stripes
Green w/white stripes
Green w/black stripes
Lime w/white stripes
Lime w/black stripes
Orange w/white stripes
Orange w/black stripes
Purple w/white stripes
Purple w/black stripes
Red w/white stripes
Red w/black stripes
Yellow w/white stripes
Yellow w/black stripes
White w/black stripes
Camaro Pace Car

Joe


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Dang Joe. You're an encyclopedia!


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Ditto Dang Joe - thanks.... one can always count on the friendly & helpful voices here @ HobbyTalk...

I'll word the list and have a document I can reference.

thanks again,
mac


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> http://stores.budshocars.com/-strse-B-HO-Bodies-cln-Model-Motoring/Categories.bok
> 
> 
> 
> > Dude, you just saved my Spring Racing Series.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The Hutt is just here to help...


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

We've been waiting nearly 5 weeks for cars to arrive from RRR, I was told yesterday it will probably be another week and a half to two weeks. We can't wait that long to build cars for guys that want to race, after 2 or 3 weeks they loose interest and I have to buy their stuff they ordered back. This site has all of the bodies we were considering before going with the RRR Fairgrounds cars, we just have to make them Fairgrounders ourselves. And they are bookoo cheaper. Our Fall Season is pretty much a wash at this point, we've already started working on stuff for the Winter Series in January, and now we have the perfect source.

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

'65 Nova said:


> Ditto Dang Joe - thanks.... one can always count on the friendly & helpful voices here @ HobbyTalk...
> 
> I'll word the list and have a document I can reference.
> 
> ...


 I've actually got the entire line of Model Motoring cars listed in an Excel spreadsheet. I just lifted the Camaro pages for the above post. They are actually listed above by part number (as it was shown on their website/forms) which is why the white and black cars are not always listed together.

Joe


----------

